# Yogurt flavoring



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Getting the hang of yogurt, but am having an awful time with flavoring....would love to get close to Greek Gods Honey greek yogurt, they list cane sugar and honey on their ingredient list. I've flavored the milk to where it tastes *rather* sweet (almost TOO sweet), but in the finished product, you can hardly taste it. Anyone had luck with a honey flavor?


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

I have always added the flavor ingredient after the yogurt has set in the fridge. Have you tried stiring in actual honey? I use freezer jam to stir in my yogurts.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

pie filling will work too or just a spoon or two of regular jam


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Has anyone tried food grade essential oils? I sometimes use them to flavor our goat's milk ice cream and it works really well. Mint chocolate chip is always a hit here, as is grapefruit and licorice. Just a few drops is all you need for a whole batch. Licorice yogurt doesn't sound very tasty, but grapefruit certainly would be!


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I always make plain and tweak it when serving it. :biggrin


----------

